# New World Order discussion



## metric (3 April 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25283059-401,00.html

G20 agrees to trillion-dollar deal to fight world eonomic crisis
By staff writers
NEWS.com.au
April 03, 2009 04:23am


British Prime Minister Gordon Brown talks following the G20 summit in London / AFP 
G20 leaders agree to raft of measures 
$7 trillion to be spent fixing economy 
Ordered a crackdown on tax havens


WORLD leaders have agreed to inject hundreds of billions of dollars into the IMF and trade finance, ordered a crackdown on tax havens and pledged to spend $US5 trillion ($7.17 trillion) on the global economy by the end of next year, British Prime Minister Gordon Brown says.

Outlining the conclusions of the G20 summit, Mr Brown announced an additional $500 billion for the IMF, plus $250 billion in IMF Special Drawing Rights and $250 billion to boost trade. 

The Group of 20 has also ordered the IMF to sell billions of dollars of gold reserves to help the world's poor countries, and agreed on new rules on pay and bonuses for corporate chiefs, Mr Brown said after the one-day summit in London. 

Mr Brown said the International Monetary Fund and World Bank would undergo major reforms to reflect changes in the power structure of the world economy. 

"A new world order," he said. 

The IMF's resources are to be tripled to about $US750 billion ($1.08 trillion) to help nations through the crisis, Brown said. 




Crackdown on 'cowboys'

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd said the financial market "cowboys" who wreaked havoc on the world economy will be brought undone by the deal.

Mr Rudd says the agreement would benefit tradies, young people and small business with real commitments against real timelines. 

"Today's agreement begins to crack down on the sort of cowboys in global financial markets that have brough global markets undone with real impacts for jobs everywhere," Mr Rudd said.

It was a concrete plan to reduce, but not eliminate, the effects of the global recession set off by the collapse of banks and financial markets in US last year. 

"It's been prime ministers and presidents who have struck this deal but it's small businesses, tradies and young people who will benefit from it over time because global action is necessary to support local jobs," Mr Rudd said. 

Sarkozy happy

French President Nicolas Sarkozy, who had threatened to walk out of the summit, said the result of the meeting was beyond his expectations. 

"The G20 countries have decided on a profound reform of the international financial architecture, which has not been done to such an extent since the Bretton Woods accords in 1945," he said. 

The agreement represented "a commitment by heads of state and government to strengthen regulation and supervision of financial activities. That was a priority for Germany and France. 

"This priority has been taken up as one of the aims of the heads of state and government," he added, speaking after the recovery plan was announced by British Prime Minister Gordon Brown. 

"It is now on record that a breakdown in regulation was at the origin of the financial crisis." 

Russian President Dmitry Medvedev hailed a G20 accord on how to fix the global economy as a "step forward", but cautioned that it would not solve everything. 

"This is a step forward, this is a step in the right direction. Of course we could not solve all the issues, but such a goal wasn't on the agenda," he said.

Markets rise

World stocks shot up amid greater optimism. On Wall Street, the Dow Jones Industrial Average rose 3.45 per cent and the tech-heavy Nasdaq index was up 3.83 per cent. 

London's FTSE 100 index of leading shares closed up 4.28 per cent, Paris soared 5.37 per cent and Frankfurt rocketed up 6.07 per cent. 

Hong Kong led the charge in Asia, shooting up 7.41 per cent, while Tokyo closed up 4.40 per cent at a three-month high and Mumbai gained 4.51 per cent. 

The key measures

* Extra $US1 trillion ($1.43 trillion) for international bodies, including trebling of International Monetary Fund financing to $US750 billion ($1.08 trillion) 

* G20 nations expect to have spent $US5 trillion ($7.17 trillion) battling the economic crisis by the end of 2010 

* Extra $US250 billion ($358.6 billion) for trade finance 

* Agreement to shame and name blacklisted tax havens 

* New rules on pay and bonuses for corporate chiefs 

* IMF will sell billions of dollars of gold reserves to help poor countries 

* Agreement to 'act urgently' to conclude WTO's Doha round 

* G20 leaders will meet again this year


----------



## metric (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



> Mr Brown said the International Monetary Fund and World Bank would undergo major reforms to reflect changes in the power structure of the world economy.
> 
> "A new world order," he said.




and there it is.....no conspiracy any longer. it is openly stated. a new world order.


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



metric said:


> and there it is.....no conspiracy any longer. it is openly stated. a new world order.




At last. Big Brother is back in control after some of the family bastards misbehaved...


----------



## prawn_86 (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

So we know whats going on... Whats going to stop them?? The 'average' person couldnt care less until its too late


----------



## metric (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



prawn_86 said:


> So we know whats going on... Whats going to stop them?? The 'average' person couldnt care less until its too late




thats exactly right. not much can be done. im not even sure its bad. its hard to know as we arent told of future plans.

one thing history has shown us....."come the moment, comes the man...". also, "there can only be one...". which i imagine with all that power, there will be much infighting over who holds the power, and the pecking order there under.

it would be unusual if there werent 2 opposing factions, even if the 2nd hasnt formed yet. there will be, it is the way of things.

interesting that the canadian president didnt hang around for the team photo...so they tried again to get a complete group pic, and they found the french and the indonesian presedents had also left. so they had a g19 pic, and a g17 pic. not everyone was happy aparently. perhaps some have more concience than others?


----------



## Ageo (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

Thats scary, who owns the IMF?????


----------



## metric (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



Ageo said:


> Thats scary, who owns the IMF?????




rothschilds most likely.....

here is a discussion of it. strange lack of mainstream discussion about it. but of course, mainstream tries to tell us gates is the worlds richest man...yeah, right.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080810173158AADA1Fh


----------



## alwaysLearning (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

I don't understand the 'new world order' conspiracy theory.

They say that these big bankers are behind it all.

I don't see how when you have Leman Brothers collapse and a bunch of other banks on the brink of collapse.

It isn't the Fed who are evil since the Fed must print money...that's its job as a central bank. To print money and then have treasury 'issue debt' in the form of bonds.

This is quite separate to the 'big bankers' who were nearly killed recently during the credit crises.

I don't get where these mystery bankers who control the world are.


----------



## moXJO (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



alwaysLearning said:


> I don't understand the 'new world order' conspiracy theory.
> 
> They say that these big bankers are behind it all.
> 
> ...




They are talking about the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Phipps', DuPonts, Vanderbilts, Bush family

edit: opps some names didn't come out


----------



## Ageo (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



alwaysLearning said:


> I don't understand the 'new world order' conspiracy theory.
> 
> They say that these big bankers are behind it all.
> 
> ...




Leman Brothers and other bankers who have gone under arnt the bankers we are talking about. The ones we are talking about you dont hear in the papers etc... as they own just about everything. 

How many times do you hear Rothschilds? yet they are perhaps the wealthiest family on the planet......

I know 1 thing is forsure and that is we are suppose to have a free market and we are far from it.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



			
				metric;416588Crackdown on 'cowboys'

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd said the financial market "cowboys" who wreaked havoc on the world economy will be brought undone by the deal.

"Today's agreement begins to crack down on the sort of cowboys in global financial markets that have brought global markets undone with real impacts for jobs everywhere said:
			
		

> You know I reckon all of us were cowboys of one type or another - the banks the crack dealer, and us the people who picked up the pipe and inhaled deeply....
> 
> I include myself in this, I leveraged myself up in the good times, (although it was for invetsment not a plasma for each room and the garage etc) got ahead and then in August 2007 got my first reality check and got out before I got destroyed completely. The falling market has still taken a chunk but at least it is savings gone, not debt incurred.
> 
> ...


----------



## disarray (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

the end of "the obama deception" touches on this and presents a plausible theory - centralisation of banking (a world bank) with all sorts of new internationally payable taxes like carbon taxes and global warming taxes etc. going to this central bank. i figure its just the aristocracy by another name. society has always been stratified with aristocrats, the bourgeousie and the peasants, its the same thing just with a new veneer.

the most important thing though is that the flow of imformation is no longer controlled by elites (although they will keep trying to manage the internet) so the free flow of ideas and awareness of whats going on is a very positive thing for us mere plebs. information is power.

i'm of 2 minds whether a new world order is a good thing or not - left to their own devices people are stupid beasts prone to wallow in their lusts and without strong central authority the tendency is for society to stagnate and decline. look at the fall of rome - millions of stupid plebs solely concerned with free food and entertainment, and fat, debauched elites wrapped up in their own avarice barely noticing their decline until the barbarian hordes come storming over the hill to tear it all down and usher in a dark age.

with strong central authority people can be managed and directed and put to work achieving anything. only problem is who is this central authority and what is their gameplan?

regardless, for the man on the street it is pretty much irrelevant, major societal changes take place over generations so its a case of "can't see it, doesn't bother me", so i guess it depends on whether you are a long term big picture person or not.

western society in general ISN'T long term, we are concerned with the NOW - i'll take the debt for instant gratification option thanks. the chinese, the muslims, these societies DO think long term, their plans reach across centuries which is why they will probably dominate the latter part of this century while the west declines into much smaller racial numbers and is pushed into smaller and smaller land areas.

the same cycles of human history repeat themselves. a lean and hungry race expands and conquers, becomes established and prosperous, becomes fat and complacent, then gets conquered by the next lean and hungry race to come along. and so it continues. europe especially is at a crossroads, it's going to be an interesting 30 years watching their decline.


----------



## malcolml (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

Oops i think i made myself a blacksheep by thinking positively for the world government.


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



Ageo said:


> Thats scary, who owns the IMF?????




China pwns IMF?

If not now - it won't be long!


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

On reflection, given that some financial experts (Asian Development Bank for one) claim _the world has lost well over *$US50 Trillion* of "wealth" so far_, that *$US7 Trillion* ostensibly to create "a New World Order" looks rather less exciting - more like just another puny KRuddBank Fiscal Stimulus Package at best. 

Really, whats a Trillion $US these days? Pah! Peanuts....

The sooner we inflate to Qaudrillions, the better.


----------



## explod (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



Aussiejeff said:


> On reflection, given that some financial experts (Asian Development Bank for one) claim _the world has lost well over *$US50 Trillion* of "wealth" so far_, that *$US7 Trillion* ostensibly to create "a New World Order" looks rather less exciting - more like just another puny KRuddBank Fiscal Stimulus Package at best.
> 
> Really, whats a Trillion $US these days? Pah! Peanuts....
> 
> The sooner we inflate to Qaudrillions, the better.





Great to have you now with the sceptics Aussie, how is the health, hope you are well on the mend now.  I survived the prostate removal and just moved to a new address.  Ready to explode and aggravate again.  Cummoooorrrrrn.

It is said by some economists that the full measure of financial problems will include stocks, the mortgage mess (all finance cut off and slaughtered)
bonds (this will be the real big one soon)   hedge funds and derivatives.  In all amounted to a contraction from, on paper, (as of mid 08) about 700 trillion $US.

Too much to think about.  Teach the kids to grow spuds and live without money.   No jobs, global warming, overpopulation, and the US is making friends with everyone.   Why?


----------



## explod (3 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



malcolml said:


> Oops i think i made myself a blacksheep by thinking positively for the world government.





What guvmint,  the world is controlled by the bankers, the bankers are the wealthy and have the say on the government.  

People are the pawns who give it all to the bankers.  Wall street last night rose cause refinacing went up,  more for the bankers and just a longer short to the forclosure party.

Spare me , what a joke


----------



## BradK (4 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*

Cool, 

About 15 years ago I went to a seminar - one of those End Times ones, and they spoke about the New World Order - the Rothschilds, Bilderbergers (who ever they are!) ... and freaked the crap out of me! 

Those guys will be in a tailspin now... 

Brad


----------



## derty (4 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



metric said:


> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25283059-401,00.html
> 
> WORLD leaders have agreed to inject hundreds of billions of dollars into the IMF and trade finance, ordered a crackdown on tax havens and pledged to spend $US5 trillion ($7.17 trillion) on the global economy by the end of next year ...
> 
> ...



Might be a good opportunity to get some cheap gold before inflation takes hold.


----------



## darnsmall (6 April 2009)

*Re: $7 trillion for 'a new world order'*



Ageo said:


> Leman Brothers and other bankers who have gone under arnt the bankers we are talking about. The ones we are talking about you dont hear in the papers etc... as they own just about everything.
> 
> How many times do you hear Rothschilds? yet they are perhaps the wealthiest family on the planet......
> 
> I know 1 thing is forsure and that is we are suppose to have a free market and we are far from it.





from Rockefeller family wiki:
_"The records of the family archives relating to both the family and individual members' net worth is closed to researchers. Independent researchers have valued the assets of the Rockefeller family much higher, some approaching amounts as high as $110 billion."_

cute eh, you'd think the richest peeps in the world would be pretty secretive about it.


----------

